# tub faucet install question



## mstplumber (May 3, 2008)

You could ask 100 plumbers and get 100 different "standard" dimensions. Here's one trick to make yours look good. 

Measure the distance from the floor level to the level of the overflow inside your tub. It doesn't have to be exact, just close. (On many tubs it is about 11"). Now measure up 11" from that for the spout and 11" higher for the face plate. This will put your face plate at 33" high and make everything look even. A good height for the shower head is 6" 10", but this is really up to you.

As for how deep inside the wall to rough the valve, that is entirely dependent on the individual valve and the thickness of wall covering planned. Most new valves will come with a rough-in plate, or plaster guard. The front face of the plaster guard should be flush with the FINISHED wall surface. These instructions are usually printed on the plastic plaster guard. If you don't have a plaster guard, go ahead and put the trim together on the valve and see how much play you will need and set the valve accordingly.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

thank you sir/madam !


----------



## mstplumber (May 3, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

tub shower we go 32" to center of valve

from center of valve down to tub spout is usually about 6 inches.

Showerhead is roughed at 80" from rough floor, unless we have a tall shower then we go 82 or 83.


----------



## mstplumber (May 3, 2008)

Alan said:


> from center of valve down to tub spout is usually about 6 inches.


Just be careful that the trim you are using doesn't have so large of a faceplate or tub spout base that the face plate and spout interfere with each other. Some of the newer trim styles can have this problem, just check that first.


----------

